# Mantis Valentines



## charleyandbecky (Jan 20, 2010)

My little kindergartener wants praying mantis valentines. We found some that are assorted bugs but she wants ALL mantids. So, here's our first attempt with one of our baby carolinas. This isn't the final one but is pretty cute. Eventually I'll get a picture with better light and have wallets printed out with Valentine's Day borders.

Rebecca


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 20, 2010)

charleyandbecky said:


> My little kindergartener wants praying mantis valentines. We found some that are assorted bugs but she wants ALL mantids. So, here's our first attempt with one of our baby carolinas. This isn't the final one but is pretty cute. Eventually I'll get a picture with better light and have wallets printed out with Valentine's Day borders.Rebecca
> 
> View attachment 1045


Cute idea, Rebecca! It's great she's into the mantids and wants to include them in the Valentine's cards.  Gotta love it!  Would love to see your finished product too.


----------



## ismart (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats awsomely cute! B) Cant wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 20, 2010)

OH how cuuuuute! I love it!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 20, 2010)

charleyandbecky said:


> My little kindergartener wants praying mantis valentines. We found some that are assorted bugs but she wants ALL mantids. So, here's our first attempt with one of our baby carolinas. This isn't the final one but is pretty cute. Eventually I'll get a picture with better light and have wallets printed out with Valentine's Day borders.Rebecca
> 
> View attachment 1045


You really have a gift for this sort of thing, Rebecca! It was you who did the candy cane Xmas card, right? Well you've got a cuppla weeks to work on it!

Some super romantic folks (including, I think, some members here!) celebrate their wedding anniversary on Valentine's day. Perhaps you could make a special one for them!


----------



## agent A (Jan 20, 2010)

nice! I made a few for you, I'll try to get them up soon!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 20, 2010)

charleyandbecky said:


> My little kindergartener wants praying mantis valentines. We found some that are assorted bugs but she wants ALL mantids. So, here's our first attempt with one of our baby carolinas. This isn't the final one but is pretty cute. Eventually I'll get a picture with better light and have wallets printed out with Valentine's Day borders.Rebecca
> 
> View attachment 1045


Very interesting!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jan 21, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> You really have a gift for this sort of thing, Rebecca! It was you who did the candy cane Xmas card, right? Well you've got a cuppla weeks to work on it!Some super romantic folks (including, I think, some members here!) celebrate their wedding anniversary on Valentine's day. Perhaps you could make a special one for them!


Yes, that was me with the candy cane. I love putting mantids on odd things to take their pictures. Cool idea about the mantis anniversary cards. I'll see what I can do for those romantic people. As for me, I got married on Halloween  so we always have fun with that.

Rebecca


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 21, 2010)

charleyandbecky said:


> As for me, I got married on Halloween  so we always have fun with that.Rebecca


In college I moved in with a co-worker and good friend who was also named Rebecca, lol. This reminded me of her, as she also got married on Halloween.  What a unique wedding it was too!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Mantis Valentine cards are the best, here was one I made a few years back.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! This is really great! And smiling ocelli! It doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Teaspoons (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh my, that is just way too cute! She is going to have the coolest V-day cards ever.

Also Krissim Klaw&gt; that is so cute, is that vector?

I swear I've seen your art somewhere before- do you have a site?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2010)

No! you've not seen her stuff, she works esclusively for me, u can't have her!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 22, 2010)

I really like that one... it's very good!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 22, 2010)

Teaspoons said:


> Also Krissim Klaw&gt; that is so cute, is that vector?I swear I've seen your art somewhere before- do you have a site?


Nope at least I don't think so... lol I'm terrible at computer jargon. I did It in Photoshop then saved it in png format when loading it to photobucket.You might have seen some of my stuff around. Only set site I have up is a DA account though despite being on it for years still only have two pictures uploaded on it since I forgot about it for a long stretch... Plan to start uploading more of my new stuff there though.



hibiscusmile said:


> No! you've not seen her stuff, she works esclusively for me, u can't have her!


Your too silly.  :wub: Oops, didn't mean to hijack charleyandbecky's thread. Just think it is so neat she is doing V-day cards for her kindergartner. I would have killed to have cute mantis related cards when I was that age.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jan 22, 2010)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Mantis Valentine cards are the best, here was one I made a few years back.


Now THAT is a cute card! I love how pink and pretty it is, but with a hint of mantis threat. There really should be mantis cards for all holidays.

We're still working on Maisy's cards. Thankfully we have some time. I'd love for one of the babies to molt again. I have one big adult female but she is at death's door and not really in the spirit to prance around on plastic hearts.


----------

